# Myths and facts on what foods to eat and avoid during a cutting diet?? eg Dairy??



## Ego (Apr 16, 2012)

Im looking to start my cutting diet in the next few weeks help get rid that stubborn fat around my abs and i want to learn whats just a myth and whats not.

My abs are in good shape but you can grab a little bit of stubborn fat around them that i want rid of. You can see my abs without me tensing but when i tense them you can see them alot better. I would like to see a bit more definition without tensing them and more shape to them and also see more muscle definiton all over my body so i need to burn off the fat.

I weight train and do cardio. I eat healthy, i hardly ever eat fast foods and i drink plenty of water.

Hoping you guys can answer me a few questions i have and recommend healthy foods that will help me lose the stubborn fat.

All though some foods are healthy, high in protein and low in fat iv still been told to avoid them. For example dairy

when i was bulking i drank plenty of milk and i still do now. Cant get enough of it if im honest. I eat low fat cottage cheese aswel and also normal cheese which is a good protein source.

Iv been told if you want the best looking abs possible and a dry cut physique to avoid all dairy.

Do you guys agree with this??

Iv also been told high carbs such as pasta will just help store more fat on your body and obviously i dont want this but pasta is healthy and a good healthy food source so Is this true?

I do eat lots of fish and meats for protein, like chicken, beef etc but some people even avoid meats. How are you meant to build a lean cut physique without all these sources of protein??

Im just looking for some advice on what to eat and what not to eat even if its healthy but you think its best to avoid.

Thankyou to all that help and give advice.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Ego said:


> Im looking to start my cutting diet in the next few weeks help get rid that stubborn fat around my abs and i want to learn whats just a myth and whats not.
> 
> My abs are in good shape but you can grab a little bit of stubborn fat around them that i want rid of. You can see my abs without me tensing but when i tense them you can see them alot better. I would like to see a bit more definition without tensing them and more shape to them and also see more muscle definiton all over my body so i need to burn off the fat.
> 
> ...


Some people cannot handle dairy foods and this can make it hard to drop the extra they have to lose, consider that in each 100ml of milk of any type there is 5g of simple sugar reduce this and it will make a big difference but that is not to say you cannot drink it but you need to ask yourself how much do you want that extra bit of fat off you?

The pasta comment is stupid any carb food will make you fat if you are consuming to much of it as the excess calories will be stored as fat just like all calories so as long as your calories are in check you can eat pasta.

The comment about meat is even more stupid I won't even lower myself to respond to that one....

You have to realise that even to drop fat to low levels you need good fats in your diet like Olive oil, egg yolks, salmon etc......


----------



## Ego (Apr 16, 2012)

Pscarb said:


> Some people cannot handle dairy foods and this can make it hard to drop the extra they have to lose, consider that in each 100ml of milk of any type there is 5g of simple sugar reduce this and it will make a big difference but that is not to say you cannot drink it but you need to ask yourself how much do you want that extra bit of fat off you?
> 
> The pasta comment is stupid any carb food will make you fat if you are consuming to much of it as the excess calories will be stored as fat just like all calories so as long as your calories are in check you can eat pasta.
> 
> ...


Thanks for your help. Ill have to cut down on the milk then i guess.

I didnt mean pasta as the main example i just meant high carbs in general. I have friends who scoff down lots of tuna pasta when ever they can to get bigger but they want to be really ripped so im guessing they are just eating to many calories.

The reason i mentioned meat was because its what i eat most of and i no of vegeterian body builders who are in great shape to be fair to them but they recommend people to get there protein source from mainly protein shakes , eggs, LOTS OF RAW EGGS :S and fish to be ripped as they say its better proteins with less salt and fats.

I should of gone into more detail for my questions. Cheers for your help


----------



## huge monguss (Apr 5, 2011)

Ego said:


> Thanks for your help. Ill have to cut down on the milk then i guess.


I just changed for green to red might just start taking my shakes with water instead


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Ego said:


> Thanks for your help. Ill have to cut down on the milk then i guess.
> 
> I didnt mean pasta as the main example i just meant high carbs in general. I have friends who scoff down lots of tuna pasta when ever they can to get bigger but they want to be really ripped so im guessing they are just eating to many calories.
> 
> ...


Yes but I know loads who eat just red meat and they are big and ripped and perfectly healthy, there is nothing wrong with red meat or chicken etc as for the salt comment if it is fresh it has non


----------



## bayman (Feb 27, 2010)

I don't quite get the diconnect here? Pasta is fine, but dairy (specifically milk) isn't because it has 5g of carbs per 100ml??

As long as it meets your targets for the day, any food is good to go.

Bodybuilders have often avoided milk and dairy products when cutting because of the myth that is causes water retention and hinders fat loss. If anything, dairy foods are a sensible choice when cutting due to their high calcium content - calcium having been proven to help with fat loss. I eat lots of dairy (cottage cheese, milk, quark, cheese) when cutting, doesnt seem to affect my results.


----------



## Cheggidy (Mar 21, 2012)

Pasta is a complex carb. Milk contains natural sugars. Sugars need to be avoided where as complex carbs are desirable.

Look into glycemic index


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Plenty of cheese for me when i cut. Keeps me sane and i dont feel it inhibits the fat loss at all .


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

bayman said:


> I don't quite get the diconnect here? Pasta is fine, but dairy (specifically milk) isn't because it has 5g of carbs per 100ml??
> 
> As long as it meets your targets for the day, any food is good to go.
> 
> Bodybuilders have often avoided milk and dairy products when cutting because of the myth that is causes water retention and hinders fat loss. If anything, dairy foods are a sensible choice when cutting due to their high calcium content - calcium having been proven to help with fat loss. I eat lots of dairy (cottage cheese, milk, quark, cheese) when cutting, doesnt seem to affect my results.


its not a disconnect it is clear that the carbs in milk are simple carbs in pasta they are not, it is true some can handle the carbs in milk but many cannot otherwise we could all diet on haribo as long as the calories where the same.......plus this guy wants to get right down from an all ready lean physique this is very hard to do so these carbs from milk could be the reason he is not able to do it....


----------



## andymc88 (Aug 18, 2011)

i always thought it didnt really matter what foods you ate, i thought it was all about calories in and calories out or burnt/used and causing a deficit (sorry if thats spelt wrong)


----------



## bayman (Feb 27, 2010)

Cheggidy said:


> Pasta is a complex carb. Milk contains natural sugars. Sugars need to be avoided where as complex carbs are desirable.
> 
> Look into glycemic index


Complex or simple, all carbs eventually end up as glucose in the body mate.

I think you should do a bit more reading and look up GI, it's worthless.


----------



## bayman (Feb 27, 2010)

Pscarb said:


> its not a disconnect it is clear that the carbs in milk are simple carbs in pasta they are not, it is true some can handle the carbs in milk but many cannot otherwise we could all diet on haribo as long as the calories where the same.......plus this guy wants to get right down from an all ready lean physique this is very hard to do so these carbs from milk could be the reason he is not able to do it....


I'm not being a d*ck here Paul, but the carbs in milk aren't really "simple" either. Lactose (the main sugar in milk) if preferentially processed by the liver, like fructose. So long as people don't have an issue with lactose digestion (some people are sentive to it), then I see no reason to cut milk out of your diet. Pasta is hardly an ideal choice either, it's highly processed and there's not much nutrition in it, white or brown.


----------



## bayman (Feb 27, 2010)

andymc88 said:


> i always thought it didnt really matter what foods you ate, i thought it was all about calories in and calories out or burnt/used and causing a deficit (sorry if thats spelt wrong)


It is in the main. You could diet on twinkies and whey, but it wouldn't be very filling, easy to stick to, or healthy.


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Ego said:


> Thanks for your help. Ill have to cut down on the milk then i guess.
> 
> I didnt mean pasta as the main example i just meant high carbs in general. I have friends who scoff down lots of tuna pasta when ever they can to get bigger but they want to be really ripped so im guessing they are just eating to many calories.
> 
> ...


they wont tell you too eat meat as their vegetarian so they dont know any better...with food you get all the minerals etc that you wont with shakes


----------



## Mighty Sparrow (Apr 10, 2011)

andymc88 said:


> i always thought it didnt really matter what foods you ate, i thought it was all about calories in and calories out or burnt/used and causing a deficit (sorry if thats spelt wrong)


If only that was true!!


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

U could cut on haribo


----------



## bayman (Feb 27, 2010)

Mighty Sparrow said:


> If only that was true!!


Tell me why it isn't.


----------



## Mighty Sparrow (Apr 10, 2011)

This link was tweeted by Charles Poliquin last night, its not the last word in dieting and is not mega detailed but is useful for beginners and people new to dieting.

http://www.charlespoliquin.com/ArticlesMultimedia/Articles/Article/859/Lose_Weight_for_Summer_Top_Five_Dietary_Tips_For_O.aspx


----------



## Mighty Sparrow (Apr 10, 2011)

bayman said:


> Tell me why it isn't.


If you are looking to keep the maximum amount of your lean muscle tissue then the presence of protein in your diet is essential.


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

The only thing that matters are calories and macro nutrients. You could bulk/cut on Pizza if you're getting the right amount macro nutrients for you.


----------



## bayman (Feb 27, 2010)

It's Charles Poliquin. The guy lives off misleading people into buying his supplements. Any credibility he once had has pretty much gone.

Edit - The article (from a quick skim) ain't bad for generic advice, but there are far too many absolute statements in it for my liking.


----------



## bayman (Feb 27, 2010)

Mighty Sparrow said:


> If you are looking to keep the maximum amount of your lean muscle tissue then the presence of protein in your diet is essential.


Tell me something I didn't know! Geez.


----------



## bayman (Feb 27, 2010)

Fat said:


> The only thing that matters are calories and macro nutrients. You could bulk/cut on Pizza if you're getting the right amount macro nutrients for you.


Correct.


----------



## andymc88 (Aug 18, 2011)

@mighty sparrowthe OP didnt really state he wanted to keep lean muscle tissue just said cut, of where both right your reasons of maintaining as much muscle as poissble while loosing body fat but to drop weight you could eat 1500cals of big mac a day or 1500cals worth of chicken and if your in a calorie deficit then youll still loose weight, my mate cuts up and still after every work out crosses the road and gets a greggs steak n bake for his pwo meal, hes a pure lucky get ripped full abs with veins


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

andymc88 said:


> @mighty sparrowthe OP didnt really state he wanted to keep lean muscle tissue just said cut, of where both right your reasons of maintaining as much muscle as poissble while loosing body fat but to drop weight you could eat 1500cals of big mac a day or 1500cals worth of chicken and if your in a calorie deficit then youll still loose weight, *my mate cuts up and still after every work out crosses the road and gets a greggs steak n bake for his pwo meal, hes a pure **lucky** get ripped full abs with veins*


Not lucky just because he has steak n bake from Gregs pwo doesn't mean the rest of his diet is like that? as stated above it doesn't matter what you eat as long it reaches your specific requirements.


----------



## Mighty Sparrow (Apr 10, 2011)

bayman said:


> It's Charles Poliquin. The guy lives off misleading people into buying his supplements. Any credibility he once had has pretty much gone.
> 
> Edit - The article (from a quick skim) ain't bad for generic advice, but there are far too many absolute statements in it for my liking.


Fair enough, you dont like Charles Poliquin.


----------



## Mighty Sparrow (Apr 10, 2011)

andymc88 said:


> @mighty sparrowthe OP didnt really state he wanted to keep lean muscle tissue just said cut, of where both right your reasons of maintaining as much muscle as poissble while loosing body fat but to drop weight you could eat 1500cals of big mac a day or 1500cals worth of chicken and if your in a calorie deficit then youll still loose weight, my mate cuts up and still after every work out crosses the road and gets a greggs steak n bake for his pwo meal, hes a pure lucky get ripped full abs with veins


True, I just assumed, being on a BB forum that the OP would probably rather try to loose maximum fat and minimum muscle.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

bayman said:


> Correct.


really so you could get down to low single figure bodyfat on pizza? wow so every bodybuilder in history have been doing it all wrong......maybe you should write a book it would sell loads i am sure many of my mates including me would love to know how i get into the condition i am in now on pizza or haribo......


----------



## Big ape (May 5, 2011)

is it a calorie war ... but u aint cutting on pizza


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

What the fvck is all this sh1te about haribos, it's a load of bollox, everyone knows its jelly babies for cutting.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

the thing is there are some who can drop fat whilst drinking milk wand eating fruit i can to a point and that point is around the 6 week out mark then i have to drop it to get down to the last areas, i have tried it with keeping it in and for me and others i prep it just does not work now i am not talking getting lean here the guy has said he is very lean and wants the last bit off....from his post no one knows if he is intolerant to lactose or how his body handles it so the common sense thing to do is to cut it then see what happens........to say a calorie is a calorie and as long as they are the same you can drop fat is wrong like i mentioned above you try getting down to low single digits on pizza......


----------



## Ego (Apr 16, 2012)

Think iv started something here then left it to you guys! Well now I'm back haha.

Iv always been fine with dairy products, i have eaten them all my life but I do agree if I want to get my physique to the next level I need to cut out the dairy and the little amount of alcohol I drink and the 2 treats I have every Sunday lol.

To answer someone's comment from earlier of course I want to keep the size I put on and be cut but the abs are my main priority.

I'm thinking of increasing the cardio and start aiming for 10- 14 reps in the exercises aswel, Instead of 7-10.

Jay cutler states this helps reduce all water retention from the bulking phase and helps cut so I'm going to give this a try.

I have a holiday comin up so I'm going to eat well till then and then 4 weeks before the holiday I'll try and stick to a strict diet.

Thanks for all your comments.


----------

